# commercial refrigerator into indoor turtle pond



## OscarGal (Aug 3, 2009)

Am I insane or could it be done?

I recently acquired a chest style commercial refrigerator at an auction. It doesn't work properly but I only paid $15 for it so its no big deal. Anyway this thing is huge, insulated, its on caster wheels has built in power cord and what could be storage space and even a small area that could be converted into a basking deck. Measurements would hold 115g of water.

I need more tank space, I love DIY projects and my turtles are just aimlessly using up a 100g glass tank for no good reason.

I am having visions of this thing being gutted of its refrigerator parts, a pond liner being installed, braces for weight support power cord being redone to suit the needs of filters, heaters and what have ya, then building a basking deck and of course making the outside look like its not a giant refrigerator.

Think it could be done? 

Here is a pic of it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes it can be done, yes i am very curious to see this build, my RES needs a new home as she is steadily outgrowing her 40B.(30 more gallons then she had to being with was 5 years old in a 10g when I got her, she is pushing near 7" diameter now and just all sorts of purty)


----------



## OscarGal (Aug 3, 2009)

I am working on some plans for it at the moment. If I do move forward with this I will be sure to document it.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

If you are handy with a 4" grinder you could cut a rectangular hole in the front with a cutoff wheel then silicone a piece of tempered glass on the inside..


----------

